# New Green HM babys



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

I just got my new Green HM bettas a week ago! They are so cute. ANy ideas on a name for the guy?

















the female Rose:



















They came from Zenna this is her webbie: http://www.zenafish.net/


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

not bad... besides the fin damage and round edge, it is pretty good for a starter.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

thanks aaa 

Im hoping to breed them in a month or 2. what do you think?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

They are not HM but should through maybe 3% true halfmoons. Nice coloring. May be able to get some pretty good almost greens out of them... Nice find.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

gorgeous gorgeous fish...nice colours


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Name : green lantern or robin hood ! LOL !!


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

I think the fish is metallic. They produce that "green" color. Did he come from spawn number 5 on that page ? The male on that page is metallic. Look at the "yellow" wash on the caudal. That's a sign of metallic. You could always name him.. leaf since your the "leafgirl"


RC


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

speaking of metallic, the other sign you can tell by is the green lips and the green color extend to the gill cover. 



> And quite a pleasant surprise, I'm getting a couple of coppers (I thought they were golds, but their colors have turned darker since)


that's from the website, clearly your fish should carry metallic gene.

by the way RC, glad you are back here.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Glad I got a chance to stop by. One thing about the colored lips and gill covers. That can be a sign of the "mask" gene which is separate from the "metallic" gene. most all "masked" fish are also metallic, but not all "metallic" fish also carry "mask"


RC


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

(RC) said:


> Glad I got a chance to stop by. One thing about the colored lips and gill covers. That can be a sign of the "mask" gene which is separate from the "metallic" gene. most all "masked" fish are also metallic, but not all "metallic" fish also carry "mask"
> 
> 
> RC


wow, that's something new i don't know... i always throught they appear on metallic gene fish only.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

They are two different gene's, but with all the crosses it's almost impossible to find a non-metallic "mask" .


RC


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

i see..... thanks RC


----------

